# Attic Grow Room



## CasualGrower (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

 I strarted a thread about 8 months ago about the Ultimate Urban Attic Growroom....  Well, The project is nearing completion and I can officially call it a 'Grow Room' now.

The space measures 25'X10' at the floor.  The height is about 6' down the length of the attic, sloping down to about 3.5' at the walls.

For electricity, I ran a subpanel in the attic and ran a line to my main panel with a 40 amp breaker for total power.  I ran 4 separate circuits on 15 amp breakers in the attic off the sub.

On the walls, I totally stripped down the old weathered wallboard that was up there.  I insulated the entire wall space and ceiling joists to at minimum of an R-19 rating.... Some places are up to R-30.

There is a HUGE vent at the rear of the attic where I will put the exhaust of my ventilation... That will put the exhaust almost 30 feet off the ground, so I am not TOO worried about smell... Though if it starts to get noticeable, I will take measures.

Anyway, that is a quick overview of the work so far.  I still have a bunch to do, but I moved my 4 lil babies up there tonite... they could not wait hehehe....  I culled 2 out of the six I started, they were just weak.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent space :hubba: can't wait to see it filled up . 


> There is a HUGE vent at the rear of the attic where I will put the exhaust of my ventilation... That will put the exhaust almost 30 feet off the ground, so I am not TOO worried about smell... Though if it starts to get noticeable, I will take measures.


Even at 30' I would put a carbon scrubber before it goes outside. why take the risk. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be making a couple of those Ona Fan buckets for sure...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello Cas 

As I was reading what you had written I came to this part ..



> I still have a bunch to do



As I was reading ^^^ I could see your first 4 pictures.

I sat thinking .. Yes you do still have a bunch to do because it only looks half done.

Then I saw your other pictures when I scrolled down further :rofl:

You have done a fantastic job, well done :aok:

eace:


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 3, 2009)

Reddy Kilowatt said:
			
		

> Looks good.
> Are you using the stack for a drain and did you run water line up there?
> Goodluck.


 
Well I was gonna run my electric cable through that pipe... It is an old chimney pipe or something, I found the bottom of it in the basement cut off.... Would have been PERFECT for that....  Or to even run a hose down for water... BUT there is a blockage about half way down to the basement.  There is still a possibility to use it as a heat exhaust though.... wont draw suspicion if Heat is coming from a stack pipe on top the house.

For water I am using a couple garden hoses... I run one to the basement through the laundry chute for water incoming and I have a slop sink in the attic that I hook a garden hose to drain down to the second floor bathroom.....  If no one is around, I will run it out a window and into the yard LOL.... hehhe


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 3, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Cas
> 
> As I was reading what you had written I came to this part ..
> 
> ...


 

Thank you Very Much Hippy....  Now for the worst job LOL....  cleaning up all the darn Drywall dust through the house hehehehe....

I still have to put up a divider, gonna make a workbench and piece together the hydro systems...  As you can see though, I ran into a GREAT deal on light proof buckets... LOWES has them on sale for under 3 bucks a piece.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 8, 2009)

EXHAUST SYSTEM INSTALLED!!!!!

Hey everyone, 

Well the attic is one step closer to full competion.  Today I went and stimulated the economy a lil bit.  I bought 2 8in 500 cfm Inline booster duct fans, some 6inch flexible piping, a couple reducers, hanging wire, and dryer exhaust vents and a piece of Plywood.

I cut the plywood out to the size of the old rotten drywall that was coveing the old Attic Vent...  I then cut a couple holes in the plywood to mount the dryer exhaust vents.  Then I mounted the plywood in place.

Next was to run the flex piping and suspend it with the wire to the ceiling and connect it to the dryer vents.

The fans I got are wired for 110/120, so I just got a couple extension cords with a plug end on one end and bare wires on the other.. Made the connections and plugged he in and VIOLA... It works ).....  I mounted the reducers on the 8" fans to be able to connect the 6 " piping and made the connection, I used ring clamps on all the flex tubing and sheet metal screws on the fan-reducer connection...

With a pair of these I figure to be able to turn the air over in the room in less than 2 minutes.  If I wanna get fancy, later on I can still add themostats.  

I dont have the carbon scrubbe made yet.. but it can still be added to the system at anytime.

No Pics of it all put together yet, but I will add them later tonite...

FYI:  All parts easily found at Home Depot... Lowes did not have any affordable fans, they had some good ones, but they were proud of them too if ya know what I mean heh.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

thankes for shareing with us..and from the looks of it   you are sure to have a stealthy grow op..heres some *MOJO  *to help you along..look forward to the updates and as Mutt said..this setup filled with a lovely shade of green..take care and be safe..



oh  was it hard to get the drywall up the access opening?  or do you have a large opening..


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thankes for shareing with us..and from the looks of it you are sure to have a stealthy grow op..heres some *MOJO *to help you along..look forward to the updates and as Mutt said..this setup filled with a lovely shade of green..take care and be safe..
> 
> 
> 
> oh was it hard to get the drywall up the access opening? or do you have a large opening..


 
Access to the attic is with a pull down staircase...  Could not get whole 4x8 sheets up the hole, still had to precut and then hand them up though.  Drywall is a PITA..  Glad that part is done 8)...

I gotta get most of this done and QUICK, my 4 crystal are about to get bloomed and I have 6 Ice and Bubblegum germing now and Most are ready for the wool.... Will set them tonite.


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats an awesome setup CG....just wiped some drool off the corner of my mouth!


----------



## King Bud (Mar 8, 2009)

Great project!



> For electricity, I ran a subpanel in the attic and ran a line to my main panel with a 40 amp breaker for total power. I ran 4 separate circuits on 15 amp breakers in the attic off the sub.


I'm no electrician, but don't you need a 60amp breaker for that, or am I missing something?


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 9, 2009)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Great project!
> 
> 
> I'm no electrician, but don't you need a 60amp breaker for that, or am I missing something?


 
Not really, I am only running a max of 40 amps to the pannel....  but I am running 4 15 amp circuits from the panel, now the math will tell ya I cannot run all those circuits maxed out, nor would I want to.  but I can max a couple out if I have to and not go over my max.....

If I go over my 15 amp max per line, the breaker in the sub pops... If I go over my 40 amp max.. the breaker in the main box will pop.

If you go into almost any new construction now, you will see a box FILLED with breakers.... if you count all them up, you might come up to 400 amps total, However like 99% of all residential electric service will either be a 100 or 200 amp service... The reason for breakers is so you do not overload your line, switches and sockets on each circuit.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are some new pics..... 

Pics mainly to show the exhaust system, which I am having a lil issue with....  I am getting a lil blowback from the reducer.  When I put my carbon scrubbers on the end of the fans I think this will give enough pressure to not have that issue anymore though.

I have also put up my room divider, I still need some velcro tape to fasten the door closed to aleviate the blowing, but it is up... 

Pics 1-4 show the exhaust system

Pics 5-7 are pics of the of the 2 rooms just to show size .


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 9, 2009)

very nice makes me miss my Attic i had like that in NC, But down here in florida for some reason they dont build house with attics or basements which sucks cause i would love to do a set-up like yours CG.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 12, 2009)

told ya i would'nt miss this (big project)   . wowCG, amazing job man. this is sweet.

 doing rez changes is gonna be the tricky part.. you say if you can get away with it, you'll drain out a window. if you do, i would do it at night, so no one sees. maybe take a few of them plastic 55 gallon drums up there, to off load into, so you can run a siphon hose off at your convenience. 

have you checked for any light coming from the street, through your vents, and windows? are those windows what will be vented out, or is there the louvered type on one end? i didnt see a vent. i thought there is supposed to be a louver at each end of the attic to create negative back pressure?

another idea, put a hand rail by that entry to the (elevator shaft) :hubba:  

i know you'll mastermind this rez change thing here. all the better would be to be able to run the waste into the existing drain, 'specially if its city sewer.:hubba: . 

how much lighting you running up there? i know. i know. i still ask alot of questions. but you know me. inquisitive little so and so. .

carry on...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 12, 2009)

i just spied something else. that black pipe looks to be a vent pipe for lower floor bathroom. but the galvanized 6-8 inch, looks to be an old furnace vent pipe. you could vent right out that if you wanted CG.

just a thought...bb...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, awesome.  Wish I had a space like that!!


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 12, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> told ya i would'nt miss this (big project)   . wowCG, amazing job man. this is sweet.
> 
> doing rez changes is gonna be the tricky part.. you say if you can get away with it, you'll drain out a window. if you do, i would do it at night, so no one sees. maybe take a few of them plastic 55 gallon drums up there, to off load into, so you can run a siphon hose off at your convenience.
> 
> ...


 
As for rez changes, look at the last pic, on the right side you can see the leg of a slop sink, I have fitted a hose to that sink that I can run to a downstairs bathroom or out the fron windows....


The rear of the house has the louver that was covered up and now again where I have put the exhaust vents...

Both rooms are totally light proof cept the flower area has a vent that runs into my closet on the second floor... I am gonna have to be careful not to leave the light on in there.

For lighting I am running 3 400 watt HPS in the flower room, and I am sticking to floros and CFLs in the veg...... basically each plant in veg will have it's own 26 watt(100 watg equivalent ) CFL with worklight aluminum reflector, plus you have to figure there will be a LOT of overlap from the light arcs for side lighting.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 12, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i just spied something else. that black pipe looks to be a vent pipe for lower floor bathroom. but the galvanized 6-8 inch, looks to be an old furnace vent pipe. you could vent right out that if you wanted CG.
> 
> just a thought...bb...


 
THat pipe has a blockage somewhere around the first floor, I was gonna run my main line for the electricity down that pipe, but couldn't...  I have thought about using it as an exhaust and still might if I have to add aonther fan.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 12, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> but the galvanized 6-8 inch, looks to be an old furnace vent pipe. ..


 
I dont see the old 6-8" pipe.. just the new piping I installed for my exhaust...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 12, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> I dont see the old 6-8" pipe.. just the new piping I installed for my exhaust...


 
the silver pipe is what i'm referring to. ( stove piping, or gas vent from old water htr.) the one you say is blocked off somewhere at 1st floor, andyou want to run your elec through.( which i think is a great idea.).

get a long piece of nylon rope, attach something heavy, that fits down the pipe, and flush that birds nest out.(have bucket on recieving end to catch the clog. )...

this pipe does go out through the roof , right?...bb...


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep straight out the roof...... I have tried to unglog it but no use....  what ever it is, it feels solid....  I have taken a 10' length of PVC and pushed up from the bottom but the clog will not move.../shrug.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job man.
I have an attic of good size and have thought of this option but have always been worried about heat trace etc as the copper chopper always in air round where i live.
Would most of you agree it would be ok as long as i keep the temps down? or do you think it not really worth the risk with the ever present eye in the sky?
Once again job well done is that fella, carn't wait to see some pics when its brimming with green


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Nice job man.
> I have an attic of good size and have thought of this option but have always been worried about heat trace etc as the copper chopper always in air round where i live.
> Would most of you agree it would be ok as long as i keep the temps down? or do you think it not really worth the risk with the ever present eye in the sky?
> Once again job well done is that fella, carn't wait to see some pics when its brimming with green


 

I have 3 words for ya.. Insulation insulation Insulation......

If ya insulate, that lil IR camera cannot see.. except where you might exhaust you space.... be careful with that and you would be GTG.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 15, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> I have 3 words for ya.. Insulation insulation Insulation......
> 
> If ya insulate, that lil IR camera cannot see.. except where you might exhaust you space.... be careful with that and you would be GTG.


 
Cheers man. Any tips on what could be done with exhaust? this is something i real serious about doing and you seem to know what your doing lol.

I'm getting excited now lol:hubba:


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Cheers man. Any tips on what could be done with exhaust? this is something i real serious about doing and you seem to know what your doing lol.
> 
> I'm getting excited now lol:hubba:


 
look at venting through a dryer exhaust..... maybe a chimney or other exhaust pipe....


----------



## Newbud (Mar 15, 2009)

Ah ok.
dont wanna be a pain so i''ll make this me last question.
I have a gas fire in front room so there must be venting for that.
If i tap into that is there some special precaution to take to avoid problems with stuff like carbon monoxide when my fans are off?

Cheers for the help anyway


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Ah ok.
> dont wanna be a pain so i''ll make this me last question.
> I have a gas fire in front room so there must be venting for that.
> If i tap into that is there some special precaution to take to avoid problems with stuff like carbon monoxide when my fans are off?
> ...


 
Dont think that at all..... the only reason i was kinda short was because, I wrote a big long answer with sxeveral options and I hit the POST button and it went to the serverbusy screen..... I lost all that I written...I was not abotu to write it all again....

That being said.... some gas logs FP's are not vented.....


----------



## Newbud (Mar 16, 2009)

lol yeah the server busy thing well anoying. I
'm thinking about maybee cooling the air down and then venting it out through the extactor fan outlet for my en-suite bathroom. which i think vents to roof and so through attic. 
I know one thing i'll have to be *EDIT* carefull whatever i do that damn helicopter been about again lol.
Didn't think you was been off with me by way just dont wanna jack your thread too much.
Cheers fella


----------



## Newbud (Mar 16, 2009)

Been up in attic.
Not as big as i remembered but it could deffinatly work.
Would have to keep my plants to about 3 foot tall maximum but there plenty people do that.
I got loads of insulation up there on the attic floor, 2 layers of stuff each about 7 inch thick, which i could put into roof instead so looks like just need wood to make decent floor, bonus, and i got direct access to existing extraction so looking good.
I'm a bit stuck for cash tho so would i get away with with using white plastic sheeting fixed to roof to hold insulation up and obviously reflect light rather than board it out do you think?


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 16, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Been up in attic.
> Not as big as i remembered but it could deffinatly work.
> Would have to keep my plants to about 3 foot tall maximum but there plenty people do that.
> I got loads of insulation up there on the attic floor, 2 layers of stuff each about 7 inch thick, which i could put into roof instead so looks like just need wood to make decent floor, bonus, and i got direct access to existing extraction so looking good.
> I'm a bit stuck for cash tho so would i get away with with using white plastic sheeting fixed to roof to hold insulation up and obviously reflect light rather than board it out do you think?


 

You could do it that way, but I wouldn't....  kinda setting yourself up for disaster i think.....  would suck to burn down your home cause the plastic gave way and fell on your lighting and caught fire.....

Plus the wall board also adds a level of insulation too.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 16, 2009)

lol thats why its good to ask for another opinion lol.
I do think it be a very slim chance it would fall due to they way i would put it up but then i suppose any chance is too much.
Plus the fact board would add insulation is good enough reason to do use it.
Cheers fella i gues if a job worth doin it worth doin right eh.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello there, thought i'd check in and see how things were going.


----------



## Greenhead (Apr 5, 2009)

Great Job CG!!! Hey what's up with all them empty buckets???? You get'n lazy? (LOL) Any way great job. BTW just a thought don't jam that insulation up thight to the roof sheeting you will run the chance of rotting the roff out with no air flow, just a thought.


----------



## Greenhead (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey NewBud you could run your exhaust through a roof stack make it appear as a hot water or furnace stack. Take very little time to put a rain flashing under the shingles, do it on a cool morn. you won't tear the roofing.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 5, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> THat pipe has a blockage somewhere around the first floor, I was gonna run my main line for the electricity down that pipe, but couldn't... I have thought about using it as an exhaust and still might if I have to add aonther fan.


 
lol. reminds me of our old house when i was a kid we finished the attic to be a bedroom and we were monkeying with the same similar type pipe wit the same problem it was blocked somewhere but somehow my uncle used something but ended up being 3 full grown  skeletonized squirrels that had all sorts crud almost mummifying them together in a plug shape.  it was pretty freaky when i was 8 i remember. lol
  the thing that makes me wonder is how is it that there 3 dead squirrels in there. did one fall in and two others try rescuing him an fell in too and they all 3 died holdin each other?  lol jokin lol


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 5, 2009)

Very Nice CG! Great set-up and I am sure all your hard work will pay off.
Gotta love a big space!


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow....this reminds me of a project near me.  :hubba:  We just framed it and ran the 200 amp wire. That staircase was a ***** to get all the boards through man.  we had to rip em all in half also.  we'll be roughin in the wiring and then insulating soon.


Hhahahahahahahh.  we put one of the 3/4" sheets over the low voltage wire leading to the door bell LOL.....now when you step near the door jam.......the damn door bell chimes    oops.  

its become kinda the inside joke.  kinda the grow room alarm.  gotta fix that.

anyway.  I'll have to remember the digi cam next time.

L8r


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 17, 2009)

isnt it going to get hotter then hell up there during the summer? my attic gets as hot as 150F during summer months.!?


----------



## zipflip (Apr 17, 2009)

:yeahthat: i was just thinkin same thing.  iw ent in my attic one summer. crawled up thru the lil hatch in my ceiling just to check it out.(in my new house) and the heat and humidity bout knocked me over an down when i stuck my head up in there an tried breathin. lol  
  but i suppose if proplerly ventilated and insulated it would be no diff than an upstairs level of a house, no?


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 18, 2009)

You have a really nice Man. BRAVO. I wish I could grow in my attic I have been thinking about it. Buts there is tons of fiberglass insalation(idk) and some of the fluffy kind too it would be a hlla hasle to get it all out. IDK It would be a big project but I would have alot more room.


----------



## CollegeGrower (Apr 20, 2009)

Im planning on converting my attic into a grow room this weekend and so i started searching for the best ways to do it and came upon this. Mind if i throw up some pics of my attic and get some ideas from you guys on things like ventilation and whatnot?

first timer but i'm makin sure i do this right the first time, and i've got the means for quite a nice 6X6 room (although heat is a huge issue right now even in April, so i'm going to need good AC/Ventilation/Insulation.


----------

